# TheFlow Announces 3.67 Hack for Vita



## Tony_93 (Feb 18, 2018)

Last call for everyone to board the hype train CHOOO CHOOO!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 18, 2018)

To... Elementhk? or who ever it was who made a thread claiming Flow as on the look for a Devkit vita for a 3.67 exploit.
I apologize.


Neat!
Means I can update Minecraft again ;-;


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 18, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> To... Elementhk? or who ever it was who made a thread claiming Flow as on the look for a Devkit vita for a 3.67 exploit.
> I apologize.


Don't worry, I wasn't mad at that time and I'm still not mad about that to this day 

This is exciting, I'm blocking updates right now!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 18, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Don't worry, I wasn't mad at that time and I'm still not mad about that to this day
> 
> This is exciting, I'm blocking updates right now!



Still apologies ;p

I just hope that the 3.65 one will be released soonish, I'd love to update minecraft again.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 18, 2018)

That's great but there are no good games for PS Vita.. Only I like is Drake's Fortune and thats it.


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh man that's really exciting news!  Even though i haven't played my vita in recent times just having Henkaku on 3.65 would have me more than satisfied.  Another thing to look forward to in the hacking scene.


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 18, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> That's great but there are no good games for PS Vita.. Only I like is Drake's Fortune and thats it.


*What?*

Persona 4 Golden
Tearaway
Hotline Miami
Rogue Legacy
Steins;gate
Danganropa series
Zero Escape series
Gravity Rush
Ys: Memories of Celceta
Trails series
Atelier series
Tales series
Freedom Wars
Odin Sphere Leifthrasir
Muramasa
Countless VNs and JRPGs


----------



## susanoomon (Feb 18, 2018)

I can't wait to finally hack my 3.67 vita again!! I totally missed out on the last one by being unaware of the hack even existing....


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 18, 2018)

jesterscourt said:


> *What?*
> 
> Persona 4 Golden
> Tearaway
> ...


To be fair, most of those games (including a bunch of "countless VNs and JRPGs" are on the PS4, 3DS and/or PC (don't get me wrong, I got a Vita specifically for P4G and Danganronpa (right before they announced the PC version...)). Then again, Uncharted is on the PS3 and PS4, so @azoreseuropa doesn't even need a Vita.

Anywhoo... I hate it when devs do this sort of thing. "Oh, I found the cure for cancer but I'm busy doing homework... you guys will just have to wait until I'm done." How hard would it be for him to share his findings with people who _do_ have time?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 18, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> That's great but there are no good games for PS Vita.. Only I like is Drake's Fortune and thats it.


The same can be said about the switch and look how everyone is defending it.

The vita has several exclusive titles, if said titles aren't for you is another matter.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 18, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> The same can be said about the switch and look how everyone is defending it.
> 
> The vita has several exclusive titles, if said titles aren't for you is another matter.


The Vita met the same fate as the Wii U and I really don't get it. Ugh. Great system. Great potential. Undermined by the parent company and their idiotic decisions.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2018)

Honestly, with my 3DS fully hacked I don't think I would ever touch a Vita even if I did soft-mod it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2018)

the ps vita is great system with backward compatibility with psp and ps1 games. also it has the best d-pad i ever tried. but 3ds is better becuse well... it's Nintendo and Nintendo is better than sony but it's still a great system. i like it.


----------



## alexg1989 (Feb 18, 2018)

Good... it finally came.... now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 18, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Honestly, with my 3DS fully hacked I don't think I would ever touch a Vita even if I did soft-mod it.


I would have agreed with you before finding out about Everybody's Golf, Spelunker Collection, Dramatical Murder, Don't Starve, a better Minecraft port, and decent media player software
(tbfh I didn't even know about half of those at the time I bought one)

I'll agree that the passion has stuck for less than a 3DS, in great part due to less games I'm interested in; but later I had bought a PSP and I'm still wildly enjoying it right now...


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 18, 2018)

sergey3000 said:


> but 3ds is better becuse well... it's Nintendo and Nintendo is better than sony but it's still a great system. i like it.


What a way to analyse things.. Congrats.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> I would have agreed with you before finding out about Everybody's Golf, Spelunker Collection, Dramatical Murder, Don't Starve, a better Minecraft port, and decent media player software
> (tbfh I didn't even know about half of those at the time I bought one)
> 
> I'll agree that the passion has stuck for less than a 3DS, in great part due to less games I'm interested in; but later I had bought a PSP and I'm still wildly enjoying it right now...


I mostly bought a PSP to play my favorite PS1 games any time. But now my Raspberry Pi 3 wins that crown.


----------



## Bimmel (Feb 18, 2018)

Pedeadstrian said:


> To be fair, most of those games (including a bunch of "countless VNs and JRPGs" are on the PS4, 3DS and/or PC (don't get me wrong, I got a Vita specifically for P4G and Danganronpa (right before they announced the PC version...)). Then again, Uncharted is on the PS3 and PS4, so @azoreseuropa doesn't even need a Vita.
> 
> Anywhoo... I hate it when devs do this sort of thing. "Oh, I found the cure for cancer but I'm busy doing homework... you guys will just have to wait until I'm done." How hard would it be for him to share his findings with people who _do_ have time?


Well.. if I would be in his shoes, I would want the "fame" (wrong word for it) for accomplishing such a big task too. To give it away like that would be sad, as I would have gotten this far already.

Have faith. At least we now he will deliver.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 18, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Well.. if I would be in his shoes, I would want the "fame" (wrong word for it) for accomplishing such a big task too. To give it away like that would be sad, as I would have gotten this far already.
> 
> Have faith. At least we now he will deliver.


The "fame" would already be his. Just because someone finishes his work that doesn't mean his credit is completely removed from the picture. If he wanted to find exploits that lead to people being happy he'd go work for the military/whatever the FBI equivalent of his country (if he isn't from the US) and fight against ISIS or human traffickers. If he actually cared about the Vita "scene" he'd release what he already has.


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 19, 2018)

there are soooo many good games.......Someone doesnt know what he is talkin bout


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 19, 2018)

Sora Takihawa said:


> there are soooo many good games.......Someone doesnt know what he is talkin bout


Too true, my second favorite console (Sorry but the Switch has really won my heart XD)


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 19, 2018)

Favourites:
1.Switch
2.PSVita
3.PS4
4.N3DS


----------



## NeoSlyde (Feb 19, 2018)

I’m on 3.65 should I update?


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 19, 2018)

i wouldnt


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 19, 2018)

Sora Takihawa said:


> Favourites:
> 1.Switch
> 2.PSVita
> 3.PS4
> 4.N3DS


My third would probably be the N3ds, don't have a PS4 yet so can't add it, I will get one soon


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 19, 2018)

because theflow said he tries to Port Henkaku to 3.65 and works after university on 3.67


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 19, 2018)

jesterscourt said:


> *What?*
> 
> Persona 4 Golden
> Tearaway
> ...



No, not my things. Respect mine. You forgot.. Thats why PSVITA failed. Dont see any good games so its failed. I have different taste, thanks.



Xandrid said:


> Oh looks seems like we have a person who doesn't know what he's talking about



Yeah, you dont know anything.   Have a respect.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 19, 2018)

Pedeadstrian said:


> To be fair, most of those games (including a bunch of "countless VNs and JRPGs" are on the PS4, 3DS and/or PC (don't get me wrong, I got a Vita specifically for P4G and Danganronpa (right before they announced the PC version...)). Then again, Uncharted is on the PS3 and PS4, so @azoreseuropa doesn't even need a Vita.
> 
> Anywhoo... I hate it when devs do this sort of thing. "Oh, I found the cure for cancer but I'm busy doing homework... you guys will just have to wait until I'm done." How hard would it be for him to share his findings with people who _do_ have time?


He does it because he wants to, and he's free to release it or not as he sees fit. I'd just be grateful that anything *might* come out.


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 19, 2018)

Only thing I want is this for my PsVita TV... then I can enable Uncharted on there... thats all I want. And a good way to play Psp roms


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Feb 19, 2018)

Any bets as to if Sony will mass-ban people with T&S violations when this comes out or not? 

Seriously though, as much as this is good news for the brew scene, you just know they'll throw a hissy fit and take their ball home with them. I've given up on the PS Vita since my PSN was banned, but regardless I'll probably pick it up again just to play my physical copy of Steins;Gate0 that I've been craving to play. (Try to steal that away from me, Sony. >.>)


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 19, 2018)

Sora Takihawa said:


> what is goin on here?? are ya little kids or what. BOTH STOP it is annoying


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 19, 2018)

Xandrid said:


> Sorry had to just get that one in there XD



SHUT THE DARN UP, HOW WOULD YOU LITERALLY DO SO ? NO, DONT ANSWER IT.


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 19, 2018)

sometimes i am thinkin that GBATemp is full of Children

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

but goodnight it is 02:15 AM here


----------



## whateverg1012 (Feb 19, 2018)

So many 3.60+ games I still need to play, awesome work.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 19, 2018)

Holy crap wth did I miss?

Anyways here is hoping it comes out soon.


----------



## Tony_93 (Feb 19, 2018)

Pandaxclone2 said:


> Any bets as to if Sony will mass-ban people with T&S violations when this comes out or not?
> 
> Seriously though, as much as this is good news for the brew scene, you just know they'll throw a hissy fit and take their ball home with them. I've given up on the PS Vita since my PSN was banned, but regardless I'll probably pick it up again just to play my physical copy of Steins;Gate0 that I've been craving to play. (Try to steal that away from me, Sony. >.>)



My nephew actually got banned lol







But I have never seen any reports of anyone else getting banned,  he was playing CoD Declassified all day on a Henkaku enabled device and next day couldn't log in anymore.

People can take this with as much salt as they need to...


----------



## mgrev (Feb 19, 2018)

Now i'm really happy i didn't update my pstv. i got it 2nd hand and on 3.65


----------



## leon315 (Feb 19, 2018)

Tony_93 said:


> My nephew actually got banned lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rest in Pepperoni dude, if your family share same account for ps4/ps3, all ur digital contents are screwed too


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 19, 2018)

I want to play berserk!


----------



## Bonestorm (Feb 19, 2018)

lol to all the people saying it would take 10 years of brute forcing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sora Takihawa said:


> Favourites:
> 1.Switch
> 2.PSVita
> 3.PS4
> 4.N3DS


please tell me your talking about just this gen


----------



## dimmidice (Feb 19, 2018)

Shame there's no release coming but hey it's promising. I got a buddy who's regretted modding their vita cause they wanted to play higher FW games so that'd be very nice for him.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 19, 2018)

My body is ready!


----------



## KanterZ (Feb 19, 2018)

Oh man am I following this


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2018)

Sora Takihawa said:


> because theflow said he tries to Port Henkaku to 3.65 and works after university on 3.67


not quite right. 


"[3/3] The only thing I can do sooner is to port enso to 3.65 that you will be able to install from 3.60 (if and only if I have got time). The thing is university starts tomorrow again, so I will NOT have alot of time for the scene. Don't push me. See ya"

that means he ports it to 3.65 BUT(!) you cant install it on 3.65! you need 3.60 to install it to be used on 3.65.
so let him update to 3.67 probably... because 3.65 does not work out for him anyway as you need 3.60 to install the port of enso 3.65 ^^
quite tricky... ^^


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a Vita and a 3DS and although the 3DS's game library is superior, I love playing the Vita. The OLED screen is gorgeous and while there may not be the extensive titles the 3DS has, it also now has emulator support which lets you play tons of the old games through the OLED - there really is no better way to play them if you love visual fidelity.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 19, 2018)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> I have a Vita and a 3DS and although the 3DS's game library is superior, I love playing the Vita. The OLED screen is gorgeous and while there may not be the extensive titles the 3DS has, it also now has emulator support which lets you play tons of the old games through the OLED - there really is no better way to play them if you love visual fidelity.


And I mean, it's also essentially a PSP, and the PSP had a fuckload of homebrew and great games.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 19, 2018)

This is great, so many games I'd like to play on 3.61+, though the switch will be cracked wide open before any more progress is made lol.


----------



## Naster (Feb 19, 2018)

This announce forced me to buy psv today.


----------



## darksweet (Feb 19, 2018)

what are the games that's on vita 3.61+ that is worth playing?


----------



## Tony_93 (Feb 19, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Rest in Pepperoni dude, if your family share same account for ps4/ps3, all ur digital contents are screwed too


He had the same account in his PS4 with his PS Plus and a few digital games.

I actually warned him against playing online since Henkaku and spoofing became a thing, but him being 15 years old of course didn't listen.

Anyways he is too entertained with his Switch, Mario Odyssey and Mario Kart these days.


----------



## netovsk (Feb 19, 2018)

jesterscourt said:


> *What?*
> 
> Persona 4 Golden
> Tearaway
> ...



Thats just, you know, his opinion.


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Already got a couple Updates grabbed from another place, ready for when the 3.65 Enso comes in.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2018)

i hope my plugins and homebrew dont break since nonpdrm and vitashell had to be ported


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Feb 19, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> And I mean, it's also essentially a PSP, and the PSP had a fuckload of homebrew and great games.



Too true. Also 'fuckload' is a very underappreciated word. I've queued it in my vocabulary for use sometime this week.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Feb 19, 2018)

Do you think we will ever get ark-2 for 3.65?


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 19, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Do you think we will ever get ark-2 for 3.65?


I mean Adrenaline is better so I don't see much use in getting Ark for later firmwares


----------



## Burrito707 (Feb 19, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ​
> For those unaware, approximately a year and a half ago, developer yifan lu released the most widespread Vita hack, called Henkaku, for firmware 3.60. Sony, of course, quickly updated their firmware and fixed part of the initial exploit. In that time, we've had multiple releases from various developers, spanning from simple Retroarch ports by the libretro team, to OpenGL accelerated homebrew by Rinnegatamante, to NoNpDRM and Adrenaline by TheFlow.
> 
> And now, TheFlow has announced that he's successfully found a full chain exploit for 3.67 on the Vita! Of course, there's a catch; it won't be released any time soon. With university beginning once again for TheFlow, he simply won't have enough time to fully finish the exploit so it's user-ready for all. In the meantime, TheFlow has announced he may be able to port Henkaku Enso to 3.65, available only for users already on 3.60 and Henkaku.
> ...



You sir are a God amongst men............


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 19, 2018)

not bad i just want emulators and PSP Games and PS one games on my vita....


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 19, 2018)

jesterscourt said:


> *What?*
> 
> Persona 4 Golden
> Tearaway
> ...





Sakitoshi said:


> The same can be said about the switch and look how everyone is defending it.
> 
> The vita has several exclusive titles, if said titles aren't for you is another matter.


I think most of the people who say the Vita has no games either don't have one or haven't used it in years. Yeah, there are a lot of JRPGs (there are also monster hunter style action RPGs) and visual novels, but that's different from not having any games. If those aren't for you then whatever but it's still a number of games, and plenty of them are solid too. Those aren't the only things on it either, they just get the most attention.


----------



## Naster (Feb 20, 2018)

So I have PSV 3.65 now.

Should I update it to 3.67? Will 3.67 hack supports SD2PSV?


----------



## wownmnpare (Feb 20, 2018)

Is 3.67 really gonna be hack? Since im planning to buy a cheap slim.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Feb 20, 2018)

Naster said:


> So I have PSV 3.65 now.
> 
> Should I update it to 3.67? Will 3.67 hack supports SD2PSV?


TheFlow said it’s still need a kernel exploit
Witch there is a lot in 3.60-3.65
So don’t update

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Rule 1 of hacking
Stay on the lowest firmware


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 20, 2018)

Dang son that is really good news. I will have to dig up my vita and see what it's on.


----------



## Bonestorm (Feb 21, 2018)

wait so 3.67 doesn't have a exploit itself this is for consoles already on 3.60?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 21, 2018)

Bonestorm said:


> wait so 3.67 doesn't have a exploit itself this is for consoles already on 3.60?


No. It's 3.65 that currently requires you to be on 3.60. Once 3.67 is out (which may be 1+ year from now) it should be usable for anyone at or below 3.67.


----------



## Bonestorm (Feb 21, 2018)

Pedeadstrian said:


> No. It's 3.65 that currently requires you to be on 3.60. Once 3.67 is out (which may be 1+ year from now) it should be usable for anyone at or below 3.67.


cool thanks


----------



## Naster (Feb 24, 2018)

TheFlow's tweeter has many interesting news by now. He already got HENkaku on 3.67.


----------



## Manuel_Dust23 (Mar 21, 2018)

These are really great news! I hope this hacking method can be applied on the retail Ps Vita consoles with OFW 3.61+ too


----------



## Salico187 (Apr 11, 2018)

What a great news!, I have a PS vita with the FW 3.67. Hopefully everything goes well and we have a good gift for Christmas!


----------



## hellrokr (May 12, 2018)

have my vita on 3.67. Time to put it in the bag and wait for further announcement.


----------



## Smoker1 (May 13, 2018)

For those thinking if they are on 3.67, they will be OK, you might be out of luck. For the 3.65 Enso, we needed to be on 3.60, so it can Update itself. So for the 3.67, it will probably need us to be on 3.65, in order to do it the same way


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 13, 2018)

Smoker1 said:


> For those thinking if they are on 3.67, they will be OK, you might be out of luck. For the 3.65 Enso, we needed to be on 3.60, so it can Update itself. So for the 3.67, it will probably need us to be on 3.65, in order to do it the same way


No, this exploit will work on 3.67 to install henkaku, but not enso (coldboot henkaku) since it was patched on 3.67


----------

